# Impacted cerumen



## MnTwins29 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanted to come to the "experts" here for advice on education the physicians about this procedure and when to use 69210.   I audit FP docs, and this is a frequently mis-used code, as I have seen used for irrigation many times.   Aside from a CPT article which I cite from 2005, are there any other good materials to show the docs that there needs to be much more done to use this code???

Thank you.


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 19, 2011)

I would look to your Medicare carrier guidelines to show them. Also, I found a good article from codingnews which might help. Here's the link http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/hot-coding-topics/69210-listen-up-to-these-3-cerumen-removal-coding-tactics/

Hope this helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 19, 2011)

also the procedure description found in the Coders Desk Reference is helpful.


----------



## ekeylor (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a ggod link for your review.

http://www.healthplus-ny.org/data/pdf_coding_Wax_Removal_Tips.pdfw.


----------

